#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Κατόψεις και διαστάσεις υποστυλωμάτων

## sundance

Στις κατόψεις των* αρχιτεκτονικών* σχεδίων, δείχνετε τις ακριβείς διαστάσεις των υποστυλωμάτων ή προσεγγιστικές ?

----------


## Xάρης

Τις διαστάσεις από την προμελέτη των στατικών.
Μετά τη στατική μελέτη ενδέχεται να αλλάξουν.

----------


## sundance

Αν υποβληθεί μαζί αρχιτεκτονική και στατική μελέτη, και στα αρχιτεκτονικά σχέδια φαίνονται οι διαστάσεις της αρχικής προμελέτης, ενδέχεται να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα κατά τον έλεγχο ?

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό όμως θα σήμαινε είτε ότι θα κατατίθενται όλες μαζί οι μελέτες είτε ότι θα έχουμε ένα συνεχές πήγαινε έλα.
Γίνεται η μελέτη των αρχιτεκτονικών.
Ακολουθεί η προμελέτη των στατικών ή η τελική μελέτη.
Κατατίθεται ο φάκελος και γίνονται αλλαγές στα αρχιτεκτονικά.
Πρέπει να περαστούν και στη στατική μελέτη.
Στον έλεγχο της στατικής μελέτης γίνονται κάποιες τροποποιήσεις.
Πίσω στα αρχιτεκτονικά για επανέλεγχο (και ΕΠΑΕ εφόσον απαιτείται) και ξανά στα στατικά.
Διαδικασία που μπορεί να πάρει μήνες.

----------


## howard_roark

εγω το εχω παρει αποφαση και κανω πρωτα κουβεντα με τον ελεγκτη αρχιτεκτονικων, μετα παιρνω πληρη μελετη στατικων απο τους συνεργατες μου, και αφου περασουμε τις σωστες διαστασεις στα σχεδια, *τοτε* περναω αρχιτεκτονικα (και μετα στατικα κλπ)

βεβαια το εχω παρει αποφαση πως θα καθυστερω, και κυριως συνηθως δουλευω σε πολυ πολιτισμενη πολεοδομια που δεν υπαρχουν καταστασεις τυπου Αθηνών και το να παω και να ξαναπαω δεν με προβληματιζει για 1-2 φορες.

παντως οποτε εχω παρει παλιοτερα σχεδια, δηλαδη ακομη και πριν 5 χρονια, τα στατικα με τα αρχιτεκτονικα δεν εχουν καμμια σχεση, αρα μαλλον δεν το κανει κανενας.

επισης να πω πως οσο πιο ιδιαιτερο και πολυπλοκο το εργο, τοσο αυξανεται η αποσταση μεταξυ σχεδιων πολεοδομιας και πραγματικοτητας και δεν μιλαω για εκ του πονηρου διαφορες, μιλαω για κατασκευαστικα θεματα που επειδη προκυπτουν απο την εξελιξη της μελέτης, οχι 9μηνο δεν προλαβαινεις να εχεις, ουτε 2 χρονια δεν σε φτανουν με το συστημα εκδοσης αδειων ως εχει σημερα.

----------


## vag-val

Θα συμφωνησω με SS-SK και Myri.
Θα πρεπειι να ειναι πληρως ενημερωμενα τα αρχιτεκτονικα οσον αφορα τις διαστασεις υποστυλωματων.
Εννοειται οτι η αρχικη αρχιτεκτονικη μελετη θα πρεπει να συζητείται με τον αρμοδιο υπάλληλο της πολεοδομίας, ώστε να αποφεύγεται το "μπρος-πισω" με τις μελέτες, όπως περιέγραψαν οι συνάδελφοι...
Το τίμημα της όλης ιστορίας ειναι μια χρονική καθυστέρηση απο τον μηχανικο που κανει τα στατικα, καθως αυτός θα πρέπει να "τρεξει" όλη τη στατική μελέτη απο την αρχή,εστω και για μια μικρή αλλαγη σε θέσεις ή διαστάσεις υποστυλωμάτων.
Εν τέλει, αναγκαίο κακό...

----------


## Xάρης

Το τίμημα είναι για τον αρχιτέκτονα που θα τρέχει να περάσει ξανά από αρχιτεκτονικό έλεγχο ενίοτε και ΕΠΑΕ.

----------


## majakoulas

Δεν μπορεί να γίνει στο τέλος ως ενημέρωση φακέλου, σε περίπτωση που δεν τροποποιούνται οι διαμορφώσεις χώρων και όψεις?

----------


## SIRADRAB

Συνήθως τα αποφεύγω τα πολλά πήγαινε-έλα στις πολεοδομίες λόγω σύστασης του προσωπικού μου γιατρού. Όσο λιγότερο τους βλέπεις μου είπε τόσο καλλίτερα θα νιώθεις.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Σωστά τα όσα λες, αλλά στην πράξη αυτό δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό για διάφορους λόγους που έχουν να κάνουν και με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των πολεοδομιών. Πάντως ο αρχιτέκτονας πρέπει να ξέρει αν είναι κατασκευάσιμο αυτό που φτίαχνει ή όχι, το ίδιο και για τα μηχανολογικά. Αν δεν ξέρει να κάτσει να μάθει. Αρχιτέκτονας δεν είναι μόνο ωραίο σχέδιο καί όψεις. Αν αλλάξει την διατομή σε ένα υποστύλωμα ο στατικός γιατί δεν του βγαίνει το μήκος αγκύρωσης ή χρειάζεται τοιχία σε κάποια διεύθυνση για να κεντράρει το κτίριο στη μελέτη του, είναι γνώσεις που πρέπει να έχει όποιος σχεδιάζει, δεν χρειάζεται άλλον στο σβέρκο του. Μικροαλλαγές, όχι ουσιώδεις, πάντα μπορούν να γίνουν.

----------


## Xristina

Προσπαθώ πάντα τα αρχιτεκτονικά να έχουν τις ίδιες διαστάσεις με τους ξυλοτύπους. 

*@Sundance* Πρόσφατα "έτρεξα" μία άδεια συναδέλφου στον Περισσό και η Στατικός βρήκε διαφορές σχεδόν σε όλα τα υποστυλώματα των αρχιτεκτονικών (περίπου 5 εκατοστά σε χ και ψ). Ορθά κατά την γνώμη μου ζήτησε να διορθωθούν όλα τα σχέδια.

----------


## leo

Για 5-10cm στα σχέδια πολλοί είναι αυτοί που δεν θα αλλάζανε κάτι.
Γνώμη μου είναι να προσπαθούμε να συμβαδίζουμε τα Αρχιτεκτονικά με Στατικά προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Ενα ενημερωμένο σχέδιο είναι εργαλείο πληροφόρησης. Οταν η πληροφορία που περιέχει δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα το υποβιβάζει σε σκίτσο.

----------

